# CDex erkennt Laufwerk nicht und kleines Audiograbber-Problem



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2005)

Nach meinem tollen festplattencrash vom Sonntag hab ich Windows neu aufgesetzt. Nun hab ich CDex "installiert", um meine CDs neu zu rippen. So richtig installiert wird das ja offenbar nicht, man startet es direkt über die CDex.exe, unter Windows ist es aber nicht irgendwie eingetragen. However: beim ersten starten kam irgendeine Meldung, das etwas nicht verfgbar sei oder so ähnlich (ich war grad am telefonieren und was abgelenkt    ), ich klickte o.k., CDex startete. Allerdings ist nur mein Brenner verfügbar, mein DVD-Laufwerk tuach nicht auf. Auch nach nem Neusstart... Die Fehlermeldung kam übrigens nicht mehr...

Was kann ich tun? Gibt's irgendwo eine art config-datei, die ich löschen kann, so dass CDex sich selber als "noch nicht zuvor genutzt" empfindet...? 

btw: bei Audiograbber hängt sich mein PC bei manchen CDs auf... Da tut sich dann GAR nix mehr, obwohl die CPU-Anzeige bei AG bei nur 3-4% steht... Zudem scheint es mir lahmer zu sein als CDex., daher will ich auch das CDex-Problem beheben.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (2. Februar 2005)

ASPI Treiber schon installiert? :-o


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 02.02.2005 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ASPI Treiber schon installiert? :-o



ähm, wie macht man das? ich hab aktuellste nforce-treiber (NF2-board), soundkartentreiber und grakatreiber drauf. winXP SP2 mit allen erhältlichen updates.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2005)

ich hab inefach mal alle neueren dateien im CDex-ordner verschoben, nun kam beim "erststart" von CDex, dass er wn32aspi.dll oder so nicht findet.

wo finde ich denn die ASPI-treiber? bei MSI gibt's nur die nrforce-pakete.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (2. Februar 2005)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_8833907.html


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2005)

thx


was genau machen die überhaupt, und warum fehlen die jetzt, obwohl die vor der win-neuinstallation vorhanden waren und ich sie nie bewußt installiert hatte?


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (2. Februar 2005)

Herbboy am 02.02.2005 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> was genau machen die überhaupt, und warum fehlen die jetzt, obwohl die vor der win-neuinstallation vorhanden waren und ich sie nie bewußt installiert hatte?



google:


> ASPI (wie schon gesagt Advanced SCSI Programming Interface) ist eigentlich nur ein Layer extra zwischen Anwendungen und diverse Hardware. Man erzielt damit das mann auf Programmebene einen Standard nutzen kann und die Hardware (mit verschieden Treiber) unterschiedlich sein dürfen ...



Einige Tools bringen die Treiber glaube ich schon von sich aus mit (iirc Daemon-Tools, CloneCD und Konsorten).


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 02.02.2005 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 02.02.2005 18:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




irgendwie klappt das nicht... in der pdf in der zip datei steht was von einer "aspiinst.exe", die ist aber gar nicht vorhanden... nur eine aspinit.exe 

wenn ich die starte wird auch was installiert, und nach nem reboot zeigt das ebenfalls in der zip enthaltene tool "aspichk.exe" auch vorhandene ASPI an, aber CDex moniert weiterhin, dass es keine wnaspi32.dll finden kann...  also, die files sind natürlich alle extrahiert worden, nur um mißverständnissen vorzubeugen...

kann man das über den gerätermanager mauell machen? wenn ja: für welches gerät überhaupt?


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (2. Februar 2005)

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?wnaspi32
http://www.ahead.de/de/WNASPI32.DLL.html

Komisch, eigentlich müßte die dabei sein (ansonsten mal googlen) :-o


----------



## Marscel (2. Februar 2005)

Die "wnaspi32.dll" muss unter Windows\System32 platziert sein. 

Ne Installation ist generell bei ASPI Treibern nicht nötig, es muss lediglich die genannte Datei im Systemverzeichnis existieren.

Ich denke, man darf die Dll von Ahead nicht extern verwenden (steht da)?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2005)

Marscel am 02.02.2005 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Die "wnaspi32.dll" muss unter Windows\System32 platziert sein.
> 
> Ne Installation ist generell bei ASPI Treibern nicht nötig, es muss lediglich die genannte Datei im Systemverzeichnis existieren.
> 
> Ich denke, man darf die Dll von Ahead nicht extern verwenden (steht da)?


nero hab ich noch gar nicht drauf...

die wn32aspi.dll IST im ordner system32, aber CDex muckt trotzdem..."failed to load..." steht da...


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (2. Februar 2005)

Herbboy am 02.02.2005 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> die wn32aspi.dll IST im ordner system32, aber CDex muckt trotzdem..."failed to load..." steht da...



Hast du danach auch schön rebootet?  Des weiteren kann man beim Starten auch angeben, dass man anstatt der .dll die Nativvariante benutzen möchte. Damit funktioniert es hier auch 1a. Ansonsten mal in den Optionen auf CD Drive -> [x] Use Nativ...


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 02.02.2005 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 02.02.2005 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja sicher, und vorher hab ich schon prophylaktisch die dll auch zusätzlich nach windows, nach windows/ssystem und in den ordner von cdex kopiert.



> Des weiteren kann man beim Starten auch angeben, dass man anstatt der .dll die Nativvariante benutzen möchte. Damit funktioniert es hier auch 1a. Ansonsten mal in den Optionen auf CD Drive -> [x] Use Nativ...


ich werde gefragt "use the native NT SCSI library instead?", da wird aber nur der brenner erkannt. und in den optionen steht ja auch nur der brenner, nicht das DVD LW... das ist ja das problem... bei arbeitsplatz und verwaltung und im gerätemanger steht es aber drin. und auch audiograbber erkennt es.

ps: CDex V 1.51


----------



## Marscel (2. Februar 2005)

> nero hab ich noch gar nicht drauf...



Das bezog sich lediglich auf Pinguins Link zur Nero Homepage.

Wenn das immer noch nicht funktioniert, dann kopier die wnaspi32.dll ins CDex Verzeichnis (wenn auch nur zum Testen, ob es überhaupt geht).

Rebooten braucht man danach auch nicht.

EDIT: Hasts ja schon ins CDex Verzeichnis verschoben, wenns immer noch nicht geht, dann stimmt irgendwas bei deinem System nicht.

Wenn du noch das ASPI Paket hast, dann für mal aspichk.exe aus, schau, was da bei wnaspi32.dll steht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2005)

Marscel am 02.02.2005 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> > nero hab ich noch gar nicht drauf...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das steht die versionsnummer, die größe und unten allgemein "ASPI is properly istalled"


----------



## LordMephisto (2. Februar 2005)

Lösch doch mal alle CDex Registryeinträge mit nem Registrytool (regedit z.b.) oder per hand, reboot und cdex neu starten. 
Sonst fällt mir auf die schnelle auch nichts ein


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2005)

LordMephisto am 02.02.2005 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Lösch doch mal alle CDex Registryeinträge mit nem Registrytool (regedit z.b.) oder per hand, reboot und cdex neu starten.
> Sonst fällt mir auf die schnelle auch nichts ein




hat auch nix gebracht... es gab auch nur einen eintrag, der - wenn überhaupt - CDex registriert. wie gesagt: "offiziell" isses nirgends extra installiert, kein deinstallationsmenüpunkt, kein eintrag bei "software".


kann es mit dem modus für das LW zu tun haben? der brenner ist als master mit meiner festplatte an IDE1, das nicht-erkannte alleine als master an IDE2. der modus dafür ist "UDMA 33"

hab auch mal CDex1.50 probiert. da kommt keine meldung, es gibt zwei laufwerke im menü oben, aber beide ohne bezeichnung, und eine aungelegte audioCD wird nicht angezeigt...


----------



## Dexter (2. Februar 2005)

ich benutze immer noch ASPI v4.57, da ich mit den neueren nur Probleme hatte

habe ine Link gefunden (Treiber ASPI! )

http://www.audiograbber.de/download.phtml


----------



## LordMephisto (2. Februar 2005)

Lad dir doch mal den ASPI Treiber direkt von adaptec runter:

http://ask-de.adaptec.com/cgi-bin/de_adaptec_itic.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_sid=34OoD5xh&p_lva=&p_faqid=8439&p_created=1049068800&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9NyZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PWFzcGkmcF9zZWFyY2hfdHlwZT0zJnBfY2F0X2x2bDE9MTQmcF9zb3J0X2J5PWRmbHQmcF9wYWdlPTE*&p_li

Es kann sein das du noch Force-Aspi (musst bei google suchen) brauchst.
Da ASPI ja eigentlich für SCSI gedacht ist. Kann sein das der original treiber von adaptec sich ohne SCSI Controller nicht installieren läßt. Force-Aspi kann das umgehen.


----------



## Marscel (2. Februar 2005)

LordMephisto am 02.02.2005 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein das der original treiber von adaptec sich ohne SCSI Controller nicht installieren läßt.



Eigentlich nicht, ich konnte den bis jetzt auf allen PCs installieren, auch auf denen ohne SCSI Controller.


----------



## Dexter (2. Februar 2005)

Marscel am 02.02.2005 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 02.02.2005 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er hat ja nicht von deinen gesprochen.  Im Netz geistern aber auch Treiber mit der gleichen Bzeichnung rum, die sich wirklich ohne Adaptec SCSI Kontroller nicht installieren lassen.


----------



## LordMephisto (2. Februar 2005)

Marscel am 02.02.2005 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 02.02.2005 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich seit Jahren SCSI Geräte im Rechner habe, kann ich das nicht genau sagen. Ich hab mich jetzt einfach mal auf ne aussage von PCWelt verlassen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2005)

die treiber haben sich ja installieren lassen, das ist nicht das problem.

auch ne ältere version brachte aber nichts...  


über den brenner geht das rippen ja auch, nur möchte ich den brenner schonen, und das DVDROM ist auch was schneller


----------



## LordMephisto (2. Februar 2005)

Herbboy am 02.02.2005 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> die treiber haben sich ja installieren lassen, das ist nicht das problem.


Dann hast du den Adaptec treiber schon installiert?
Oder einen anderen? Laut PCWelt kann es bei cdex vorkommen, dass es mit einem anderen als dem adaptec treiber nicht funktioniert :

http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/tipps_tricks/software/audioprogramme/22727/

Den wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, funzt doch der Brenner auch nur nativ und nicht per ASPI, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2005)

LordMephisto am 02.02.2005 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 02.02.2005 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"aspchk" zeigt mir ja an, dass treiber laufen... und ich habe die von adaptec benutzt, jedenfalls entsteht beim extrahieren der zip ein ordner namens "adaptec"... und warum wird ein LW erkannt, das andere aber nicht? kann das, wie oben gefragt, am modus (DMA, PIO...) liegen?

EDIT ja, der brenner ist nur da, wenn ich beim CDex-start der nutzung der standard-SCSI zustimme.


----------



## LordMephisto (2. Februar 2005)

Herbboy am 02.02.2005 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> "aspchk" zeigt mir ja an, dass treiber laufen... und ich habe die von adaptec benutzt, jedenfalls entsteht beim extrahieren der zip ein ordner namens "adaptec"... und warum wird ein LW erkannt, das andere aber nicht? kann das, wie oben gefragt, am modus (DMA, PIO...) liegen?
> 
> EDIT ja, der brenner ist nur da, wenn ich beim CDex-start der nutzung der standard-SCSI zustimme.



sry ich habe den link zu chip nicht gesehen und gedacht du hättest dir nur die dll runtergeladen. 
Das es am Modus liegt, kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen.

Ich sehe grade das in der ZIP noch eine datei "reg_XP.exe" ist. 
Vielleicht hat die noch eine Bedeutung?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2005)

LordMephisto am 02.02.2005 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 02.02.2005 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die hatte ich später auch mal gestartet, aber habe rein gar nix festellen können... nciht mal ein fenster...


----------

